# Fink,X11 et .bashrc



## flap (12 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Je viens d'installer fink pour profiter de bluefish. Mais en fait chaque fois que je lance un logiciel je dois taper :

export DISPLAY=":0.0"

dans la console. Evidemmen c'est un peu pénible, il y'a surement un fichier de configuration qui peut contenir cette définition de variable. J'ai lu que c'était un .bashrc dans mon dossier utilisateur. Bon y'en avait pas. Je le crée. Ca change rien. Y'en a peut-être ailleurs. Ou ce fichier a ptet un autre nom. Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ?

La vache ca fait 6 mois que je suis sous mac, j'avais zappé comment c'était le monde unix  Et ouais y'a unix derrière le jolie quartz. Ca fait tout drole !


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir.
Hé bien oui, Unix/X11 sont là.

Effectivement dans le répertoire (dossier) de ton utilisateur, tu dois trouver un fichier .bashrc ou .bash_profile.
Comme je ne sais jamais lequel est nécessaire (cela dépend de mes machines), je crée .bashrc puis un lien symbolique de .bash_profile vers .bashrc :

touch ~/.bashrc
ln -s ~/.bashrc ~/.bash_profile

Après tu édites celui que tu veux.

Personnellement, je mets :
if [ -z "$DISPLAY" ]; then
  export DISPLAY=":0.0"

Sinon, puisque tu as fink, peut-être t'a-t-il déjà créé .bash_profile (à l'installation il te propose de le faire pour que soit lancé automatiquement le script qui ajoute les chemins vers /sw/bin et /sw/lib).
Auquel cas, fais plutôt :
ln -s ~/.bash_profile ~/.bashrc

Personnellement, j'aime bien utiliser DarwinPorts, qui a quelque défaut mais est moins volumineux que Fink.


----------



## flap (13 Avril 2005)

Salut,

Et bien j'ai crée .bashrc et .bash_profile, j'ai crée un lien entre les deux comme tu m'as dit. Mais rien n'y fait je dois toujours rentrer la variable DISPLAY manuellement dès que je veux ouvrir une appli X11. Je vais fouiller un peu...

ciao

jb


----------



## 6run0 (13 Avril 2005)

bonjour
moi pour ouvrir une appli X11 je fait open-x11 appli
ou open-x11 xterm et je lance l'appli dans mon xterm


----------



## flap (13 Avril 2005)

C'est bon, je suis un peu con. J'ai confondu bash et xterm... Donc j'ai creé un .bash_profile dans mon répertoire utilisateur. Il contient ceci :

export DISPLAY=:0
. /sw/bin/init.sh

Je configure Mac OS pour qu'il lance X11 au démarrage. Et j'ouvre le bash et c'est bon. Evidemment ça serait plus simple si je pouvais utiliser xterm. Mais pour ce soir j'ai autre chose à faire ! Et c'est déjà mieux.


----------

